# [SOLVED]dbus-binding-tool i blad ladowania libexpat.so.0

## demoh

Zaaktualizowalem expat do wersji 2. Wykonale revdep-rebuild i sie wywalilo przy ktoryms pakiecie :/

Zrobilem reemerge i emerge nowszej wersji wszystkiego z nazwa dbus w nazwie i dalej problem z ta biblioteka :/

Na systemie 32 bitowym revdep-rebuild ladnie wszystko przebudowal z dbus, ale na AMD64 nie widzi w_ogole ze jest konflikt zwiazany z brakiem tej biblioteki :/

Zrobilem reemerge XML-Parser i fontconfig i dalej to samo :/

Co zrobic by do dbus wreszcie dotarlo ze nie ma uzywac tej biblioteki pod ta nazwa?

Arfrever: OrtografiaLast edited by demoh on Mon Sep 29, 2008 11:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż jakieś konkretne błędy oraz wynik `emerge --info`.

----------

## demoh

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.22-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 24 Sep 2008 21:06:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -Os -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -Os -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_GB.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/gentopia /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 arts asf automount berkdb beryl bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cgi cli cracklib crypt ctype cups dbus dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emerald encode esd fam fastcgi ffmpeg flac fortran gd gdbm gif gimpprint gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ip1500 ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kerberos kget lame lcms ldap libcaca libg++ libmatroska lirc mad matroska midi mjpeg mkvtoolnix mmx mmxext mozdevelop mp160 mp2 mp3 mp4 mp4live mpeg mplayer mudflap myspell-pl mysql nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl php png postgres pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection scanner sdl sdl-image seamonkey session skins spl sse sse2 ssl stream suexec svg tcpd threads threadsafe tiff truetype udev unicode urandom usb v4l v4l2 vcd vim-with-x vlm vorbis wma wmf wxwindows x264 x264-svn-encoder xanim xfce4 xine xinerama xml xorg xosd xprint xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

revdep-rebuild

```
Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib64/gpac/gm_ffmpeg_in.so (requires  libavformat.so.51)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/libk3bffmpegdecoder.so (requires  libavformat.so.51)

  broken /usr/lib64/libgtkhtml-2.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/gpac/gm_ffmpeg_in.so (requires  libavformat.so.51)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bffmpegdecoder.so (requires  libavformat.so.51)

  broken /usr/lib/libgtkhtml-2.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

```

emerge notification-daemon

```
notification-daemon v0.3.7

prefix............... : /usr

dbus-1 system.d dir.. : /etc/dbus-1/system.d

dbus-1 services dir.. : /usr/share/dbus-1/services

Now type make to compile

Then su to root and type: make install

 cd . && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work/notification-daemon-0.3.7/missing --run automake-1.9 --gnu  Makefile

 cd . && /bin/sh ./config.status Makefile 

config.status: creating Makefile

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work/notification-daemon-0.3.7'

Making all in data

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work/notification-daemon-0.3.7/data'

LC_ALL=C ../intltool-merge -s -u -c ../po/.intltool-merge-cache ../po notification-daemon.schemas.in notification-daemon.schemas

Generating and caching the translation database

Merging translations into notification-daemon.schemas.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work/notification-daemon-0.3.7/data'

Making all in po

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work/notification-daemon-0.3.7/po'

file=`echo de | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file de.po

file=`echo nl | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file nl.po

file=`echo sv | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file sv.po

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work/notification-daemon-0.3.7/po'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work/notification-daemon-0.3.7/src'

Making all in daemon

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work/notification-daemon-0.3.7/src/daemon'

dbus-binding-tool --mode=glib-server --prefix=notification_daemon \

      ./notificationdaemon.xml > notificationdaemon-dbus-glue.h

dbus-binding-tool: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [notificationdaemon-dbus-glue.h] Error 127

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work/notification-daemon-0.3.7/src/daemon'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work/notification-daemon-0.3.7/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work/notification-daemon-0.3.7'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2655:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2035:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wyniki:

```
scanelf -qF '%F: %n' /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool

for x in $(scanelf -qF '%F: %n' /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool | sed -e 's/^.*: //' -e 's/,/ /g') ; do scanelf -qF '%F: %n' /usr/lib/${x} ; done
```

----------

## demoh

```
stacjonarny demoh # scanelf -qF '%F: %n' /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool

/usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool: libdbus-glib-1.so.2,libdbus-1.so.3,libgobject-2.0.so.0,libglib-2.0.so.0,libexpat.so.1,libnsl.so.1,libc.so.6

stacjonarny demoh # for x in $(scanelf -qF '%F: %n' /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool | sed -e 's/^.*: //' -e 's/,/ /g') ; do scanelf -qF '%F: %n' /usr/lib/${x} ; done

/usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2: libdbus-1.so.3,libgobject-2.0.so.0,libglib-2.0.so.0,libnsl.so.1,libc.so.6

/usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3: libc.so.6

/usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0: libglib-2.0.so.0,libc.so.6

/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: libc.so.6

/usr/lib/libexpat.so.1: libc.so.6

```

Jest odolanie do wersji so.1 a przy kompilacji krzyczy o so.0 :/

----------

## Arfrever

Znajdź wszystkie pliki wymagające libexpat.so.0:

```
scanelf -qRN libexpat.so.0 /
```

----------

## demoh

Sprawdzałem pokoleji katalogi i to znalazlem:

```
stacjonarny demoh # scanelf -qRN libexpat.so.0 /usr/local/

libexpat.so.0  /usr/local/bin/dbus-daemon

libexpat.so.0  /usr/local/bin/dbus-binding-tool

stacjonarny demoh # whereis dbus-daemon

dbus-daemon: /usr/bin/dbus-daemon /usr/X11R6/bin/dbus-daemon /usr/local/bin/dbus-daemon /usr/share/man/man1/dbus-daemon.1.bz2

```

EDIT----------

usunalem /usr/local/bin/dbus-binding-tool bo sie dublowal z poprawnie zlinkowanym i ruszylo z mniejsca  :Smile: 

----------

